# Question (mandolin)



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

I encountered this statement about cooking plantains "I slice the green ones on a mandolin and quickly fry in coconut oil."  What does a mandolin have to do with slicing?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

In this meaning; a mandolin is an extremely dangerous kitchen utensil; designed for making very thin slices of vegetables etc, and fingers.
in my experience; to be avoided at all casts...


----------



## Josiah (Jan 15, 2015)

I will follow your advice and use a sharp knife and a cutting board and still be in considerable danger.  BTW this is my first plantain.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

Agreed, mandolins are way too dangerous! A sharp knife or a cheese type grater is safer.


----------



## jujube (Jan 15, 2015)

I've had a mandolin for years and years and I've never used it.  It scares me to death to get my fingertips and knuckles that near a sharp blade.   I do enough damage to myself with an ordinary grater.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2015)

There are some that come with a holder for the food... see video. I have one and there nothing like it for thinly sliced potatoes for gratins.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a mandolin that I use mainly for my grated potatoes when I make latkes.  I'm not totally at ease with it though, I think it's an irrational fear because it does have a holder for the vegetable, it's very safe and I've never cut myself on it.  I have grated my knuckles many times on an old fashioned grater that hurt like anything, and frequently cut myself with a knife, so I think it's really about being alert and careful no matter what you are cutting with


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 17, 2015)

I love mine and use it all the time.  I like to shave paper thin slices of onions for hamburgers and for salads.  I also make homemade potato chips with it.  I've never cut myself but I can see how that would be pretty nasty is one did..  So I'm super careful with it.  I'm not sure why anyone would be afraid of it.. just  go slow and  be careful is all..  It does a much better job than I could with a knife.. all the slices are uniform.. I could never do that.. NOR get slices so thin.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

Mine can give you blisters on your fingers.
Wooops, think I got the wrong subject again.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

Don't worry about those mandolins but watch the table saw!!

My left hand


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2015)

Geez Jim. How long ago did you do that?


----------



## Cookie (Jan 17, 2015)

Ouch!  that must have smarted......


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Geez Jim. How long ago did you do that?



It's been probably 10 years Pappy.  You talk about pain, all those nerves....
BTW, I really enjoy your vintage pics in Albums.


----------

